# Tarantulas on Display :) hope to have real ones of these soon :D



## mwahvz (Dec 17, 2011)

*Tarantulas Toys and Displays  hope to have real ones of these soon *

Aside from keeping real tarantulas, i keep these hand crafted t. displays.


They don't bite, but they kick hairs :biggrin:
P.MET and Balfouri are my dream tarantula (and other sp that are really colorful).
for real ones, right now i have an albo, geniculata, smithi, (dead ones/missing parahybana, darlingi-sling)

Most of my displays are one foot in size, and some are keychain size, and i have one in process 1 meter size.
Really good for a T. Room
I have these T. displays made from our handicraft factory 
this is made of abaca fiber 

MORE PICS


----------



## Sage (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, all of these are really cool!  How long do they take to make?  I bet you could easily make and sell some smaller ones.  An actual size B. smithi would be awesome!


----------



## mwahvz (Dec 17, 2011)

i think 15 mins for keychain size 
big ones are easier to make the craftsman said, though it needs more raw materials.
some details can't be made on smaller ones


----------



## Hobo (Dec 17, 2011)

Those are great! If you ever wanna gonna sell 'em, I'd buy a few!


----------



## mwahvz (Dec 17, 2011)

Hobo said:


> Those are great! If you ever wanna gonna sell 'em, I'd buy a few!


thanks!
i'm planning to sell them soon, when i have enough stocks.
i'll just post on the selling area


----------



## muffy (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow those are awesome!  How did u make em?


----------



## mwahvz (Dec 18, 2011)

muffy said:


> Wow those are awesome!  How did u make em?


hi muffy, 
we have people to do them, i'll just give them pics to copy and have it approved.
it's made of abaca fiber that is dyed (i don't know what you call it in your place).
then it is twisted and shaped with wires to form spiders, dogs, teddy bears, etc


----------

